# Ideal Goat Udders



## Delilah

Okay so I was wondering what the ideal udder should look like. I've seen "good udders" that I didn't really like and then I've seen " eh udders" that I thought looked better then the "good udders". What confused me the most was the appraiser saying that he liked this yearling the best overall and loved her udder, but I personally don't like it I don't think it has nice rear udder attachments. But anyways I was wondering if you guys could help me visualize an ideal udder by posting pictures that sort of thing diagrams would be nice also.


----------



## Emzi00

okay... I think I _may_ have a few words to contribute...
- High and wide in the rear
- Noticeable medial suspensory lig, but not to deep
- Fore udder should blend well into the belly, no little gap thing lol
- 1/3 in front of leg, 1/3 hidden behind leg, 1/3 showing behind the leg
- From the back it should _not_ look like an upside down heart

http://lbnpdairygoats.weebly.com/goat-parts--terms.html

A link to Lacie's website... Has a diagram on it..


----------



## Delilah

Okay thanks! That helped a bit!


----------



## mjs500doo

An ideal udder for me would be:









Drake Family Farms I believe this pic is from.









This is what we breed for. This is actually a purchased doe, bought in the fall of '12 as an open dry yearling. This is her FF udder. The next pic is of her udder as well. About a month after kidding, and freshly clipped up preparing for a hairy show in April.


----------



## KW Farms

Here's pretty much what an ideal udder should look like...


----------

